# KAL pattern! Every VOTE counts!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Alright, we have a lot of beautiful things here to pick from. 

Please select something from this list that you would like to see the HT knitters make for our knit-a-long. 

All votes will be kept anonymous so dont be shy.


Links to the Della series: 
~fingerless mitts: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-mitts
~cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-cowl
~SOCKS!: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-socks


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

The Jimmy beans link doesn't work nor does the square mitts(?)--well something mitts. I didn't test the Paton; I'm not joining another place. Della is fine.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The second and the second from the last--------won't open for me:huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well. There is no fixing and editing polls. :shrug: 

Here are the choices:

1. dizzy socks (no blue link in my editing, but the one in the poll works)
2. presto-chango baby sweater - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/presto-chango
3.Patons triangle shawl, must sign in to see it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-triangle-shawl
4.Della, links above in OP.
5. the spider socks http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
6. lusekoftesque mitts .http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lusekofte-sque-mitts, 
7. sweetheart socks http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTsweetheart.php


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

any better? hello?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll see if I an fix it for you GAM. Or if you redo it I can delete this thread.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, much better. I actually joined Patons to see that shawl and they wouldn't let me in so having it on ravelry is much better. A mod could definitely fix your poll; if not, can you edit the "non blue" links so it's easier for people to see? (BTW, that garden pattern would make a really pretty afghan or pillow I think.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I see, the poll is all the way up at the top of the page. They changed the look. Odd!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are missing the garden socks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

the garden socks are #5, actually they are called the Gardener Socks. The Spider socks.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> You are missing the garden socks


They are there-----in the #5 position~~~~


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm thinking that the experienced knitters can "knit" us through anything!

I'm here to take advantage of their vast fiber experiences!
I have faith in their teaching skills!
I want to learn new skills!

And remember, it's not required that you give it away!

"Just sayin'!"


-30 degrees this morning!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WIHH, what pattern are you talking about, I&#8217;m toooo dumb to know a hard pattern from an easy one, at this point. I just jump in head first, then realize, it is -5 in January and the water is frozen 6&#8221; thick. Ouch, save me&#8230;&#8230;...please&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;before I vote!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

You are right WIHH...the gardener socks have some very difficult stitches for somebody fairly new to knitting and to combine that with being new to socks as well could be very discouraging for the person knitting them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So let's see if I'm understanding this. The poll at the top of this page is screwy so you reposted the numbers and the links that are supposed to correspond to the above poll? So we pay attention to the links next to the numbers in the body of this thread, then go back to the top and vote appropriately?

Am I understanding this right? I'm sorry I don't mean to make it more complicated than it is. I'm just really tired (work emergencies) and I want to vote. I'll come back later


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes Marchwind, I think you got it. My links dont all work in the actual poll.
So, I rewrote them in the same order a couple posts down.
Between those 2 posts you SHOULD be able to figure out what is what, then vote in the poll.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Marchwind, are you not able to edit the poll links? If not, let me know and I can do it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Karen I haven't even tried. I sure WILL let you know. Thanks for the offer of help. You really ARE the BEST!!!!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My pleasure, you all are the greatest! Think I have it fixed, give it a whirl and be sure I have right links there and if there's any problem, just let me know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Karen, you did it! Thank you very much! :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done Karen, thank you! I apparently do not have all the wonderful tools at my finger tips, either that or I just need to learn.

I voted!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This poll will end this evening.
For anyone who hasn't voted yet - today's the day.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

How exciting !! 
No matter which one we do , I have to finish a pair of socks by next Saturday .... and I just started them last night !!! HAHAHA !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Did you still vote? 
GAM is voting open to people who are not doing the KAL/Swap?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I suppose technically it is open to everyone. 
I never really thought about it and there is no way to control who votes, that I know of.

:shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That's that and there we are. The stranded Lusekofte-sque Mitts are the clear winner this time~!

New thread in the morning.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I suppose technically it is open to everyone.
> I never really thought about it and there is no way to control who votes, that I know of.
> 
> :shrug:


I didn't vote because I'm not joining and didn't think my skewing the results was fair. But I saved a couple of patterns and will have my eyes on you!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I just ordered the yarn for the mitts. 

Wiping the sweat off my brow, because I voted for the socks, then read WIHH's post and went back to read the pattern. Whew! A couple of sleepless nights thinking "what have I got myself into!?" This is my first KAL.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, mine too. Do we need to order 'that' thread?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, you do not need to order the exact brand of yarn they used for the pattern. I will be working mine with something from knitpicks probably. Anything that is 'sport weight' should do you fine here. 

It does say you will need 2 balls of the main color and then another of the contrasting one. I dont think it will all be used, but better safe than sorry. 

The next KAL after this will be socks. Likely you will see that Gardener pattern again.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

DANG IT! I missed the vote! 
But that is ok, I am still happy with the winner!


----------

